# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Vulcan Quasar Wall Furnace

## Aga

Hi,  
I have Vulcan Quasar Wall Furnace 1996, the gas pilot is working fine, but the fan is currently not working.
The electricity cable for the fan goes behind the wall and I dont know how to check wether the cable is connected or not. 
Could anyone help me with this? 
Thank you and Regards,
Aga

----------


## asianplumb

You can assume with high degree of confidence that the fan box has live power running to it at all times if it's hard wired and not connected to a visible 3 pin plug power point on the skirting. Highly unlikely it's disconected from within the heater as the internal connections are not the sort that pull apart easily or vibrate loose! So remove all power fuses at your meter board before tinkering/removing anything...."it's a live wire" Normally the fan operates automatically once heater has reached a certain temperature, so if u heater lights but fan doesn't kick in after a minute , then the blue dot thermostat is buggered or the fan is burnt out. Reconditioned units with new fan and blue dot included are available at major plumbing suppiers for around $190 changeover to $300 for brand new units. The blue dot thermostat sensor can be purchased seperately for around $20.00 to $30.00 from same plumbing suppliers if you have ability to test that fan unit is ok and it's only a blue dot or capacitor prob.

----------


## Metal Head

Hi Asianplumb, 
Welcome to the forum and thank you for an excellent response :Wink:   :Biggrin: . 
Hi Aga, 
I just "googled" Vulcan Quasar and there were several warnings of various items since the early 90's. Maybe you've been lucky that yours has lasted so long. Below is one of the examples. Try EBay if you have to buy one of the expensive parts.   *Vulcan Quasar and Pyrox Gemini Gas Wall Furnaces*   Energy Safe Victoria has issued a safety warning on Vulcan Quasar and Pyrox Gemini gas wall furnaces.  Despite an extensive recall campaign commenced in late 1995, some unsafe Vulcan Quasar and Pyrox Gemini Gas Wall Furnaces remain in use. The wall furnaces have caused house fires. The recall required the fitting of a heat shield and over temperature cut out device.  Landlords and owners must make every effort to ensure the following gas wall furnaces are corrected or withdrawn from use: Quasar and Gemini 26.4MJ/h models manufactured from 1984 until July 1994.Quasar and Gemini 40MJ/h models manufactured from 1984 until July 1994. For further information see the safety alert in the related links or contact Energy Safe Victoria on 1800 652 563 during business hours.

----------


## meerkat

Hi Aga 
we had a similar model and the fan just stopped working. After invesigating it the electrics were just fine it appeared the bearings (or something) seized or the motor burnt out (I believe it was the latter but it was making some noise before it went west).

----------

